# Aggressive Timeshare Tactics at Worldmark (and Shell)--now Wyndham resorts



## loosefeet (Dec 29, 2019)

We have used both our Shell and WorldMark membership for stays in the last 2 weeks--and WM Anaheim last month.  The new "go get your parking pass" or "welcome kit" are becoming SO aggressive.  It's embarrassing for me--I know how to push these folks off, but when I have guests they ask me how I can tolerate such a practice.  In Hawaii (Shell), the woman kept calling us, and she "insisted" my 82 yo mother come herself to pick up the parking pass (she was on reservation but not the driver), and that they would not give my sister her parking pass unless I agreed to talk with them about a presentation.  I went up to talk w/ her, and told the front desk if they wanted me to have a parking pass, to give it to me at check in.  The sales "concierge" woman STILL kept asking things like "what activities do you plan on doing?, what's your zip code etc"  At WorldMark in SF yesterday, my son was upset, said the "welcome lady" kept yelling over to him every time he walked by "Mom I just want to be left alone and they are so obnoxious."  We are now paying for guest certificates with WM.  How do we stop this harassment??  How to provide feedback??  I want to make my reservation, be welcomed when I arrive, and use the room I booked.  I do NOT want someone pushing their sales tactic on me.  There has been a real difference in promotion since Wyndham took the sales.


----------



## louisianab (Dec 29, 2019)

Unplug the room phone and unfortunately be super rude at the initial check in.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 29, 2019)

Get just as aggressive and yell right back. Make a scene that other guests can hear.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 29, 2019)

At Peacock Suites via RCI trade. This is our first exposure to this system as we own HGVC and Westin. No parking passes here. The welcome lady did ask for our room number but said, "You look tired (it was late check in), come back later for coupons and savings." So far the front desk was nice and no phone or parking harassment.

Is it worth going back for coupons? We won't have time for a presentation.


----------



## easyrider (Dec 29, 2019)

I told the check in person at WM Camlin that I didn't need to talk to the concierge. When asked why not I said because I'm a know it all. The concierge overheard this and came over to talk to us and ask me if I knew something in particular to dispute my claim that I know it all. I told her that I knew I didn't need to talk to her and that was all she needs to know. 

The Wyndham people in Las Vegas were a bit more pushy and did get us to attend a presentation. It was about an hour for some show and dinner that my wife wanted so why not. I thought it was a pretty easy presentation. The one thing I did learn is some people like to spend alot more than me for the same exact thing.

Bill


----------

